# 3 Point Hitch NOT lifting



## frank escuela (11 mo ago)

Hi There, Thank you for the reply before. it was really helpful. I have a question for anyone that could help. I installed a Loader in the summer that came from the same Yanmar YM 220 ( Not Yanmar Original Loader ) . to be able to make it work i had to install a headless plug in the main box distributor of the hydraulic system. I read it in the shop manual of the tractor, otherwise the loader would not work. After i did all of this the 3 Point Hitch did not work ( its not lifting ).. Any advice in why ? how to fix it ?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

does your flow from pump go through loader control valve or 3 point control valve first? Is it plumbed like this? Yanmar Tractor Loader Install Instructions (hoyetractor.com)


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

Can you show a picture of the plug in the block?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

He is talking about plug "C" in







the bottom drawing.


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

Nice, thanks.

So IF your loader IS working, and the 3pt is not, I would guess that the loader valve is plumbed incorrectly and, in reference to the top half of that sheet, your loader's F is hooked to the tractor's B (when it should be hooked to C) and your loader's D is hooked to C (when it should be hooked to B). That would result in the loader working and the 3pt not working. All your pump flow would just be dumping back into the trans sump and the 3pt would only get the fluid that 'exhausted' from cylinders when you moved the loader.


----------

